# NEW ANKONA SHADOWCAST 18



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

I went down to visit the Ankona shop on Friday and put my order in for a 18' shadowcast with the new full cap.... Very excited!!!! Mel builds a very tough and solid skiff!!! Plus the customer servies is great and everyone is really nice!!!

I ordered it with the 30 hp Tohatsu with a 15" shaft.... This skiff has a very egressive tunnel design... More so than the 16'..... I have never owned a tunnel boat and was looking for some advice/ pointers from others who may have owned tunnel hull skiffs before..... My question is if a "cupped" prop will help with the Cavitation from the motor when taking turns.... If so and ideas on size??? Also I did order the motor with elect trim/tilt "no tabs" and wanted most top end I can get.... Does anyone have any proven input??? Pressure plates??? Flats jack??? Thank you for your input.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Get a jack plate and a compression plate/cav plate. And yes a copped prop helps immensly.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

yes, 4 blade cupped prop drastically increased my turning radius and reduced cavitation.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

Cool.. Thanks for the input...


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Congrats AnkelDeep. I have the first 18 SC . It's a super cool boat,poles effortless ,runs too shallow and feels like a bigger boat! 
As for a jack plate you do not need one. I am putting on a compression plate and trim tabs. Strongarm Product are coming out with a compression plate that will be perfect for the 18 SC.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> Congrats AnkelDeep.  I have the first 18 SC . It's a super cool boat,poles effortless ,runs too shallow and feels like a bigger boat!
> As for a jack plate you do not need one. I am putting on a compression plate and trim tabs. Strongarm Product are coming out with a compression plate that will be perfect for the 18 SC.


Yea... Mel and the guys were taking about how fun it would be to run your skiff when I was there....
Congrats.... Your skiff looks awesome!!!! What hp/make motor and prop did you decide to go with? Also are the tabs just to help with the balance of the boat while moving? Just courious as to if there are any other advantages before I spend the cash on tabs.


----------



## jsanchez (Apr 4, 2008)

What colors you chosen? When were you at the shop. You might have seen mine with the cap mold on top. Sky blue mine would be 1st with the top cap.


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> What colors you chosen?  When were you at the shop. You might have seen mine with the cap mold on top. Sky blue mine would be 1st with the top cap.


I was at the shop on Friday.... And man is that thing sweet!!!! That new full cap is going to make the look just awesome and keep those rods out of the salt...I have several pictures of your skiff on my phone if you would like to PM me your email ill send them to ya.... Did you decide to install a coffin box?? The color I am going with is a hells bay sea foam green


----------



## TwoKids (Jan 2, 2013)

> What colors you chosen?  When were you at the shop. You might have seen mine with the cap mold on top. Sky blue mine would be 1st with the top cap.


Looking forward to seeing results of your build. Are you doing a flip up rear deck with cooler or storage or is it a straight up cap?


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > What colors you chosen?  When were you at the shop. You might have seen mine with the cap mold on top. Sky blue mine would be 1st with the top cap.
> 
> 
> Looking forward to seeing results of your build. Are you doing a flip up rear deck with cooler or storage or is it a straight up cap?


not sure what jsanchez went with, I think they cut the deck out for the cooler last..... but I am going with the full rear deck... gonna carry the cooler and install a LW in the rear deck.


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

> > Congrats AnkelDeep.  I have the first 18 SC . It's a super cool boat,poles effortless ,runs too shallow and feels like a bigger boat!
> > As for a jack plate you do not need one. I am putting on a compression plate and trim tabs. Strongarm Product are coming out with a compression plate that will be perfect for the 18 SC.
> 
> 
> ...


30 hp tohatsu with a 4 blade 11 pitch merc spitfire. Tabs mainly to balance the boat also will help in the turns .


----------



## MUD_MINNOW (Oct 16, 2011)

> > > Congrats AnkelDeep.  I have the first 18 SC . It's a super cool boat,poles effortless ,runs too shallow and feels like a bigger boat!
> > > As for a jack plate you do not need one. I am putting on a compression plate and trim tabs. Strongarm Product are coming out with a compression plate that will be perfect for the 18 SC.
> >
> >
> ...


Any numbers yet on her yet with that new 4 blade?


----------



## luckybone1 (Oct 22, 2012)

Load for fishing with 2 men with winter wind 26mph


----------

